# Son et apple TV



## benjila64530 (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je poste ce message car j'ai un petit souci avec  certaines musiques achetées sur Itunes. Voici mon problème. Mon Apple TV  2 est branché en HDMI et un câble optique branché de l'Apple TV au Home  cinéma. Quand j'écoute ma musique (téléchargée et non achetée, je  précise) présente sur mon macbook  le son est nikel aucun soucis mais  concernant les musiques achetées sur Itunes et que je les écoute avec  l'Apple TV, j'ai un grésillement comme une saturation mais ce n'est que  sur les chansons achetées sur Itunes. C'est le même cas quand je passe  ma musique sur mon iphone et ipad en Air Play, j'ai le même grésillement  alors qu'il n'est pas présent sur l'iphone, l'ipad ou le mac. J'ai  testé également les chansons en passant par la PS3 et il n'y a pas de  grésillement.

Pouvez vous m'aider?

Merci


----------



## jaybear (7 Mars 2012)

cela semble etre un problème entre ton cable optique entre ta télé et to HC . 
Si celui ci accepte les HDMI ARC , il faudrait mieux connecter comme cela ta télé avec le HC . 
sinon si tu as plusieurs entrées optiques sur ton HC les essayer toutes ... 
ou changer de HC ??? pour un tout récent .....???


----------

